# Has anyone seen Daniel from Australia? (An email that I will send)



## zappy88200 (Dec 6, 2012)

Has anyone seen brother Daniel....

I don't see his thread "An email that I will send" anymore

Is he all right?


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello Zappy,

Hope you are doing good;
Its good to talk openly and share our issues in this public forum;we get so many responses;Hence I prefer it;That is why personal talk is not preferable to me;With time ,I am not even bothering my family over it;I just vent out here in the forum;Let us talk here ;Let out your heart and we can share.


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

just do not differentiate between male or female;It is the end of a relation.A sad thing.If you chnage your perspective a little and take it as an experience in life,then in my opinion it will help you out;

Just try to take care of yourself;WIth all this being so recent,it will come to your mind very much,but it is over now,it is gone,you have to start your life fresh and stop dwelling on it.
And just talk to you mom and dad physically when you are in extreme pain;You are lucky to have them;
Rest of the time whatver comes to your mind,you can share here;


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

You feel a great loss now,everyday starting from now,make positive affirmations; Talk to yourself saying how you will get everything you wanted ,again in life-a true companion as your wife,beautiful children,happy and peaceful life,peace from this current pain;Just talk positive;
And stop enhancing your pain by trying to dwell on it;Its like you want to do surgery on a dead body;


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Zappy -- To answer your question, Daniel deleted all of his threads and posts several days ago. As far as I know, he hasn't answered any of the PMs that have been sent to him.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope he's OK


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Me, too.


----------



## samjin (Feb 28, 2011)

Zappy- Please look after yourself first...remember only after u can look after yourself that u can think of others ....i am praying for Daniel too


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

Me too, no response to my pm's either, hope your well zappy


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

samjin said:


> Zappy- Please look after yourself first...remember only after u can look after yourself that u can think of others ....i am praying for Daniel too


I disagree, as my mentor Conrad would say we learn for ourselves as we teach others, I believe in that, no offense


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Nothing here.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

nothing here either


----------

